# I'm very excited



## nelly (Jul 27, 2012)

Back in Feburary this year SK and I went up to Cambridge and invited ourselves around UrbanX's for salmon and cucumber sandwiches and a couple of splores

Well Mr X was good enough to show us some really great sites and amongst them was and old wooded copse with some really neat but sadly decomposing classic cars in it

So I posted a report on it and got the skunk eye from Mr Krela, but he's a really lovely bloke and he forgave me.

Well, anyway, a couple of weeks later I got a PM from a bloke called David Poxon, he said he was a water colour artist, and he wanted to do some paintings from my photos, so after I initially ignored him he contacted me again and I realized that he was infact a serious painter.

So I sent my shiz to him and he is in the process of painting a series of four 18" x 26" watercolours.

Anyway, he's done 3 already and they are posted below, David Poxon is an elected member of the Royal Institute of Painters in Watercolours (R.I.) and his website is here http://www.davidpoxon.co.uk/gallery.htm











___________________________________________________________




;




___________________________________________________________


----------



## freespirits (Jul 27, 2012)

wow dude they are verily good indeedy ,,a very talented chap well done ,,and will you get copies i wonder


----------



## nelly (Jul 27, 2012)

freespirits said:


> wow dude they are verily good indeedy ,,a very talented chap well done ,,and will you get copies i wonder



Not sure about copies yet mate, he is planning to show them at the R.I. Annual show at The Mall Galley in April 2013 and Me and Mrs Nelly have an invite to the preview night, anybody got a suit I can borrow?


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice one mate. Well done


----------



## Bones out (Jul 28, 2012)

nelly said:


> Not sure about copies yet mate, he is planning to show them at the R.I. Annual show at The Mall Galley in April 2013 and Me and Mrs Nelly have an invite to the preview night, anybody got a suit I can borrow?




In your size?

Seriously fella, thats a top result for sure..... Good on ya mate


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2012)

No way! They're awesome!


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 28, 2012)

Great stuff,thats a nice compliment to want to copy your pics.Well done.


----------



## bigtip (Jul 28, 2012)

*nice*

Very nice paintings.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 28, 2012)

nelly these are superb..love the title too !

Nelly is VERY Excited he he!!!


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 28, 2012)

Bloody hell Nelly,when you said you were getting excited I thought it meant you'd been called up for the Great Britain Olympic Urbex team,you know the hundred yard dash whilst being chased by an Alsatian,hurdling the Heras fence,looking like you belong somewhere you have no right to be and so on.So the pictures came as a nice surprise,they are rather splendid,the chap seems to have a good eye,and a deft touch with a paintbrush,well done mate.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 28, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> Bloody hell Nelly,when you said you were getting excited I thought it meant you'd been called up for the Great Britain Olympic Urbex team,you know the hundred yard dash whilst being chased .



ha ha ha!!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 28, 2012)

Great, well done on that , not my cup of tea but something to be proud of.


----------



## krela (Jul 30, 2012)

I saw when you posted these on Facebook, very nice stuff.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Aug 14, 2012)

Excellent paintings!! A very talented bloke


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well done Nelly !

I really hope it leads onto bigger things for you both


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 14, 2012)

You're very excited? Be sure to wipe it up won't you! 

Great stuff Nellers, well done.


----------



## matt22272 (Aug 15, 2012)

they are fantastic and were the sarnies cut into triangles served on a silver platter? i do apologise for ones curiosity but one must ask about these matters


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 15, 2012)

I do hope you get some good reproductions of the paintings - they are your images after all. Feeling chuffed is no substitute for something hanging on the wall! Funny how in this digital age, the wheel has gone full circle, with more people taking up and improving on the old Victorian hobby of tinting black and white photographs. How our Victorian forebears would have loved 'Photoshop' - they could have removed unwanted fore and background objects also, making vast improvements to many of their renditions.


----------



## nelly (Aug 20, 2012)

matt22272 said:


> they are fantastic and were the sarnies cut into triangles served on a silver platter? i do apologise for ones curiosity but one must ask about these matters



Ah its not till next year fella


----------



## kehumff (Aug 22, 2012)

Talented guy , and a nice feeling to have your work recreated..


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 22, 2012)

Hm quality photos Nelly mate!


----------

